# just two things



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

I need some help with turning my chest 90 degrees and my right elbow keeps leaving my side when I come into contact 

R there any tips thank you


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Stand up, with the club facing directly ahead of you. (Pointing at the wall, instead of the ground.) Now, rotate your shoulders 90*, in both directions, without moving your head. This is the same feeling you want when you go to actually hit the ball. Keeping the right elbow tucked, comes with practice, buy if you need a tip, I guess theres the old pizza box routine. Pretend you are holding a pizza, with your right hand, out to your side. You want your arm to be vertical up and down, with your wrist bent at the top, to hold the pizza. This is the same feeling you want at the top, except you will be using your left hand as well. If your elbows are level, then your on plane. I hope that made sense..if anyone has any pics for these, please feel free to post them. These are pretty common routines..


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's an exercise I was using during the off season. Stand with your back about 6 inches away from a wall. Put your hands, palms out, up in front of each shoulder. Rotate your body right and touch the wall with both palms. Rotate your body to the left and again touch the wall with both palms. You can accentuate this exercise by adding 5 lb weights to each wrist.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Most modern golf swings your left elbow will actually be straight through impact...instead of bent by your side...Older swings like that of ben hogans has a bent elbow by his side through impact... So don't go by wat you heard about keeping you elbow bent ...its wat feels comfortable and wat your natural swing is


----------

